# Glen Frye has died...(Eagles)



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 18, 2016)

Damn.  Just 67 years old - 

http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/18/glenn-frey-the-eagles-dead/


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 18, 2016)

Frye, I'll miss.
That said, I hope Madonna's next.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 18, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Mr. Frey! Thank you for the many years of great music!


----------



## Rapid (Jan 18, 2016)

RIP.

2016, directed by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## metalmom (Jan 18, 2016)

RIP. After reading about Bowie I believe we will be seeing a lot more losses coming in the near future from great musicians that made an impact in music and our lives. One exception being Keith Richards.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 18, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 19, 2016)

We have lost a very talented artist; a legend. Rest In God's Own Peace, Mr Frey. Thank you for some of the most memorable tunes written in our time.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 19, 2016)

He had a lot of really good compositions. "Dirty Laundry" is my favorite I think.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 19, 2016)

my very bad. that was Don Henley...


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 19, 2016)

Rest in Peace Glen Frye....he was truly a star in the Southern sky....


----------

